# Finally!



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So the rhom I have wanted for years is finally on his way to Oregon. I have been working with Euromaker to get this fish shipped...and it is looking like we pulled it off. Tonight I will be changing some of my tanks around to make room for him. He will be going into a 180 that my maculatus currently occupy. They will be moving into a 100 that I will get set up tonight...or maybe a 125...not sure.

Anyways...Thanks Rick for working with me to get this fish shipped. I cant wait until tomorrow....it is like Christmas comes early


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Right on GG you got any pics?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There have been some posted....last one in the buy/sell section by Euromaker. This fish was originally imported in 2004 by Ash...and is the only rhom I have seen of all the Venezuelan rhombs that actually looks like the rhoms in Wolves in the Water documentary. It is a nasty looking fish....oh man I hope he survives shipping.

Here you go....

When Knifeman first got him:








And now:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, he's AWESOME!

How big is he?
You still got that one moster rhom you've "always" had?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn GG wow that thing is a beauty perfect shape and color I wish you the best of luck whit him buddy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Dude, he's AWESOME!
> 
> How big is he?
> You still got that one moster rhom you've "always" had?


Thanks guys. Yup...still got the big guy.....I dont see him going anywhere. This new guy is in the 11.5" range. I will try to get a measurement when he gets in. That should give me a good idea how large my maculatus actually is.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

GG that is a dirrty looking Rhom! I can see what you mean about the shape it has. 
Is it really only around 11.5"? It looks much bigger, but then again it's never easy when looking at a picture.
It just looks larger to me because my Diamond, which is Pete's old one is 11.5" - 12" and it looks smaller than the one you are getting. But again, its hard with looking at a picture.

Either way congrats on that beauty, and hopefully there's no issues during the shipment.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

11.5"... are you expecting to be able to put any more growth on him?

Whatcha gonna have for filtration and waterchange... drip system perhaps?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can never tell if these larger fish grow or not. You would think that my larger rhom, that I have had for 6 years of so, would have grown some...but I cant tell.

The 180 is set up with a wet/dry and an auto-drip system. If he has any growth left in him....I would hope it comes out with this setup.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats GG, nice thick hump on him


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats, my next purchase is one of these big guys will be some time so I'm takeing notes, again beautifull fish GG......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Good sh*t GG hope shipping goes good for you. How long is he going to be packed up for?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Awsome rhom,congrats. Post pics when you get him.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

that rhoms a beauty CONGRATS


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That is mean looking!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I can never tell if these larger fish grow or not. You would think that my larger rhom, that I have had for 6 years of so, would have grown some...but I cant tell.
> 
> The 180 is set up with a wet/dry and an auto-drip system. If he has any growth left in him....I would hope it comes out with this setup.


Yeah, I think that drip system may be your ticket.
It will be interesting to see how much (if any) growth you can get out of him!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pick up GG. I hear you on the early xmas. Im waiting for my first Manny to show up. I didnt get a call from AS last night so they will be shipping it tonight and Ill get him noon tomorrow. Going to be hard sitting at work with a manny in a box right next to me. I'll probably split as soon as I can. Tell my boss unless you wanna give me $125 for a dead fish I need to go home and put it in the tank! Seems a lot of members are restocking right now going to be a slue of pics pretty soon. Cant wait.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DOA


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to here that GG what a bummer


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Man that sucks!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww crap that sucks GG


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> DOA


Damn, sorry to here that.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I honestly feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. Not only am I out $500.00.....but the fact that I have never seen another rhom like this...and now he is gone.

Now I have him in my freezer along with 10 geryi....it is times like this that make me want to get out of this hobby....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks ass he died 








I finally see what you meant about the "hump"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear GG dont let it get you down to bad.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I honestly feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. Not only am I out $500.00.....but the fact that I have never seen another rhom like this...and now he is gone.
> 
> Now I have him in my freezer along with 10 geryi....*it is times like this that make me want to get out of this hobby....*


I've heard you say that before GG... and it's only because you are so dedicated to the hobby that a blow like this affects you so much!
It's that same dedication, however, that will keep driving you on.

Very sorry to hear about the loss.
He was a great looking specimen.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry for your loss GG, any idea what cause could be?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry about the beautiful rhom GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SpecialEffect said:


> Sorry for your loss GG, any idea what cause could be?


Things happen when you are shipping live fish. I have a pretty good idea what happened....but I dont know for sure.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> DOA


thats harsh.... very harsh









i feel for you, that was one of my favourite rhoms on this forum

personally when fish like this die, i think the money becomes irrelevant... losing such a rare fish is what hurts the most


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I can genuinely say I felt your disappoint when I read DOA.

Sorry for the loss!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Ouch, I know that's totally unexpected. I feel your pain


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh boy...sorry to hear that GG...
probably should fly there to pick up then drive back, but I'm sure you have already considered that and shipping was the only option.

hope a vendor will bring an other one of this beast in.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear that GG







! Is euromaker going to help you out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for youur loss


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Now I have him in my freezer along with 10 geryi....it is times like this that make me want to get out of this hobby....


No! One more DOA, and you'll have yourself an exotic meal!









Really though...this brings me back to the time my tiny $100.00 manuelli died in my tank on the night of delivery. Back when the Manuelli was as rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry GG







we all share your dissapointment, it was a beatiful fish.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im so sad for ya man........he was beautiful


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Damm, Damm, Damm.... This hurts even me!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just read the thread now
really sorry for your loss man. gotta hurt bad losing a fish like that


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Likewise ^^.....that sux GG. Sorry to hear about the loss. but you cant give up.....things like this just make the next find an even more awesome experience. keep your head up good sir!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I appreciate it guys. Im not going to be selling my fish or anything so drastic...but I think I will be relaxing with what I have for a while. At least until I build a new fishroom. Then I will have a few new tanks to stock up. My newest addition is a 1" rhom that is a crackup. Dude goes nuts for brineshrimp. Before I went on my Bandon golf trip...I added little 4 zebra danios and 4 neons....little guy ate everyone one of them over a 4 day period. I am going to be moving his tank to my office soon...I just need to find the right spot for it.

Anyways....I was just pissed that I finally had the opportunity to get a fish that I have been admiring for years and it didnt work out. Oh well....maybe I will see if I can get a sponsor to try and bring some in.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a good plan


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news GG. Keep your head up, another one will come around!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> My newest addition is a 1" rhom that is a crackup. Dude goes nuts for brineshrimp.


I seem to remember you wanting to grow out a tiny rhom for quite some time. Glad to hear you're doing it. 
Sorry about the bad loss. 
Good news on the little one. I hope you get a lot of years with him GG.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I appreciate it guys. Im not going to be selling my fish or anything so drastic...but I think I will be relaxing with what I have for a while. At least until I build a new fishroom. Then I will have a few new tanks to stock up. My newest addition is a 1" rhom that is a crackup. Dude goes nuts for brineshrimp. Before I went on my Bandon golf trip...I added little 4 zebra danios and 4 neons....little guy ate everyone one of them over a 4 day period. I am going to be moving his tank to my office soon...I just need to find the right spot for it.
> 
> Anyways....I was just pissed that I finally had the opportunity to get a fish that I have been admiring for years and it didnt work out. Oh well....maybe I will see if I can get a sponsor to try and bring some in.


Do you have pics of the 1"rhom?


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss...that was one bad-ass rhom...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will try to get some pics of the little guy this week. I love his tank....It has some serious floating plants going on. It is only a 12 gallon cube...but he looks so tiny in there.


----------

